# Source and/or material for jerky shelves



## osage (Jan 23, 2008)

I need some inexpensive shelving material for my converted fridge smoker.  I've seen some shelving at places like Allied Kenco but I don't want to pay $15 - $20 a shelf when I'll need 10 or so.  Is there some rigid metal screen I'm not thinking of that I can cut and use for shelving?


----------



## goat (Jan 23, 2008)

expanded metal


----------



## sporty (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been looking for something to make jerky racks too.

I'm not sure why I have it in my head that it's bad.  But, is it safe to use aluminum in a smoker?  I know I use foil but something got this thought in my head.

I saw some inexpensive aluminum racks the other day but didn't pick them up.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Old oven racks work well too.


----------



## kookie (Jan 24, 2008)

I think your safe with aluminum. My little cheif is made out of it. I also use those dispobable grill toppers for my jerky racks and they are made of aluminum also. You talking super high temps. Now if you were talkiing about galivanised that would be a different story. I would get some expanded metal and use that.


Kookie


----------



## sporty (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks!

Those grill toppers did catch my eye as well.


----------



## osage (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Kookie, I found some grill toppers today for $5 ea.  I will probably have to make some oak supports for them since they aren't real rigid.  These should work just fine.  I have never seen them before.  I guess I don't hang out in that isle very often.  Between these and the existing fridge shelves, I ought to be set.


----------



## fireguy (Jan 24, 2008)

hey Osage,

I have a fridge smoker also. Depending on your set up and what you are going to be smoking, I use old oven racks.
Most appliance dealers around, will give you parts out of old ovens since they have to pay to dispose of them. They clean up nice and work great.
They should be rigid enough if you are going to set your grill racks on them for jerky or other thin morsals.
I have even used the thermostat and elements for my smoker, that is if you are electric.

Good luck


----------



## pitrow (Jan 24, 2008)

You might want to check out your local cooking supply store for cookie cooling racks. I just picked one up the other week for a couple bucks. It's about a foot and a half by two foot square, with about 1/2 inch squares. It'd probably work pretty good for your smoker.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 25, 2008)

I used #9 raised expanded metal. My metal supplier cut to size for me.


----------



## tony111 (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to work at a stone quarry and we used stainless steel screens to screen the different size material. They were 4ft. x 4ft. with different size wire and openings. They had to be replaced after they had a hole worn in them ...normally a small hole at one end or the other. They make some great jerky trays and shelves..and were free for the taking.
If you live near a quarry or mine you might check it out .


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2008)

i hang all my jerky with 16 ga s.s. hooks i made out of welding filler material also check your local steel supplier for drops perfer s.s.(stainless steel) expanded or perfarated 1/2" holes on the perf mild steel will work to absolutely no galv.


----------



## tsulcoski (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a link to " curtain pin hooks"  I use these to hang my jerky, they are inexpensive and can be purchased at home centers for under $2.00, usually come 12-14 to a package. I hang them from an old oven rack. I have also used clothes pins ( spring type)

http://www.countrycurtains.com/shopp...emType=PRODUCT


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 27, 2008)

Using hooks for jerky looks like it would be horrible time consuming. I usually do at least 25# at a time, if not more. It does look like you would get a more even smoke and or drying.


----------



## tsulcoski (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is a jerky rack I built to use in my smoke house. See attachment


----------



## bbq lover (Feb 15, 2009)

hey guy we found   a  cool  product  that work so good for all thing bbq   smoke  and  dehydratating     check them out  

www.frogmats.com     if you say you are a memeber  you get a deal


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 15, 2009)

all i did for my extra fridge shelves was go to the local scrap yard and appliance store and got all the ones i needed (had to trim a couple) for 3 to 5 each. washed them up super well before putting food on them ant smoked away.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 15, 2009)

Just be sure that they aren't cadmium plated. These can be a real health hazard.


----------

